# Ford 6.0 Psd Yea Or Nay



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I have decided to go with a 2005 Ford Excursion TV with 6.0 PSD. Since making that decision I have been lead to some Ford truck specific forums and the feedback on the 6.0 is less than desirable.

I'm looking for some simple feedback as in yea or nay on this engine, anyone who owns a truck with this engine please help. Or if you know of someone with this engine please let me know what you can.

I'm hoping that by 05 they fixed some of the issues.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you get the VIN number on the truck? If so you can get a dealer to pull the service history. That should tell you if it was a problem unit.

Read up on the weak links and understand what might have to be serviced. I knew someone with an 04 Exc that ran great and pulled incredibly well. Some did have problems though...


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I went through the same drill when I looked for a TV. From readings on line user feedbacks it appears Ford 6.0 diesel built between 2003 to 2005 have serious issues with the EGR cooler and engine studs (I have no idea what that is..!). The consensus is to delete the EGR cooler and replace OEM studs with aftermarket products. Cost of these two mods is about 4 grands. The 6.0 has more hp and torque than the older and time proven 7.3, but its fuel mileage is not as great. My mechanic also advised me against purchasing the 6.0 unless I was willing to spend on those two mods.

I ended up purchasing an F250, 2000 model year, with 7.3L engine. It has been working great for the 13 months I've had it. The 7.3 is well known for its reliability and durability but is a little sluggish unless you chip it to squeeze out the max hp.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

If want to get me the VIN I will run it and see what the warranty history looks like (since I work at a Ford Dealership) and FYI, Ford did not use studs, just head bolts to secure the heads but from what I have been told-that is the way to go. ARP makes a stud kit that your local repair shop can probably do, not too sure about an EGR Cooler delete though.....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Same drill. Went with an '05. Love the truck so far. Had my mechanic check the entire thing over and it checks out fine. Also had a great outbackers member check the VIN for me with Ford to see what work had been done on it. All checked out good.

For all the bad reports on the 6.0 there are more where the truck has been perfect. I guess it goes back to the fact that most people are more vocal about bad experiences rather than the good ones. There are alot of ranchers in our family and they are all Ford guys. None of them had experienced the problems mentioned. To be honest, everyone I knew that has or had owned one never had any of the "normal" problems.

The gasser is a great engine as well. Either way you'll be fine. I just know that we wanted an Eddie Bauer or a Limited trim and its hard to find a gasser with that trim.

There are some great websites and even discussions on here about the 6.0 and what you can do to make it bullet-proof. Most I saw were between $2K and $4K. Since there are no more new diesel SUVs I bought this for the long haul and a diesel was the choice. I have actually been using it as a daily driver since I sold my truck and haven't replaced it yet. I work in downtown Houston and park in garages all the time and so far it fits in all but one.

Good luck and we found ours on autotrader. Check often because the nice ones with low miles go QUICK!!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

How many miles are on the truck. I think by 05 the 6.0 worked through most of the issues. Make sure they did not have the truck chipped thats when the head stud issues come up.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

My 05 had the turbo overboost and pop the headgaskets. They replaced the turbo and head gaskets under warranty. I had a pretty good relationship with the dealer, so I gave them the ARP bolt kit and they put it back together with them.

After that I did chip it and modded it pretty hard. Used to see over 30lbs of boost with no issues. So the 05's did have some issues, but they can be fixed. The fixes have been getting cheaper also, because Snap on came out with a tool that allows the head stud kit being done without pulling the motor. Someone on here, I believe got a quote form their "local guy" for like $1200 to do the EGR delete and head stud install. Head stud kit is between $400-$500 depending on the sale you find.

I have also seen and know a few friends that have no issues with their 05's. If you chip it and run it hard you will over pressure the head studs and blow the headgaskets. I can tell you if you do it will not be the end. At least in my case, I started pushing coolant back thru the overflow. Drove it around Mo., where I was visiting and then back the 1000 miles home. They replaced the EGR cooler and said if it still does it you will need the headgaskets done. Sure enough it still did. So I don't think it is leave you on the side of the roiad issue.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> My 05 had the turbo overboost and pop the headgaskets. They replaced the turbo and head gaskets under warranty. I had a pretty good relationship with the dealer, so I gave them the ARP bolt kit and they put it back together with them.
> 
> After that I did chip it and modded it pretty hard. Used to see over 30lbs of boost with no issues. So the 05's did have some issues, but they can be fixed. The fixes have been getting cheaper also, because Snap on came out with a tool that allows the head stud kit being done without pulling the motor. Someone on here, I believe got a quote form their "local guy" for like $1200 to do the EGR delete and head stud install. Head stud kit is between $400-$500 depending on the sale you find.
> 
> ...


Jim's right here. Chipping is a no-no without the studs. However, you can have turbo issues that can overboost without your knowledge. Of course a vast majority of owners had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Nathan said:


> My 05 had the turbo overboost and pop the headgaskets. They replaced the turbo and head gaskets under warranty. I had a pretty good relationship with the dealer, so I gave them the ARP bolt kit and they put it back together with them.
> 
> After that I did chip it and modded it pretty hard. Used to see over 30lbs of boost with no issues. So the 05's did have some issues, but they can be fixed. The fixes have been getting cheaper also, because Snap on came out with a tool that allows the head stud kit being done without pulling the motor. Someone on here, I believe got a quote form their "local guy" for like $1200 to do the EGR delete and head stud install. Head stud kit is between $400-$500 depending on the sale you find.
> 
> ...


Jim's right here. Chipping is a no-no without the studs. However, you can have turbo issues that can overboost without your knowledge. Of course a vast majority of owners had no issues whatsoever.
[/quote]

My first stop today was at one of my customers in Ft. Lauderdale Speed and Truck World, they sell alot of the various programers and they confirmed the issue of over chipping/boosting that motor. The owners son had an 06, 6.0 and with a 70 hp boost never had any issues. He said anything over that and you might as well buy the ARP studs along with the programmer.

I will have the VIN shortly and will pass it onto Partsman ED, I appreciate the help there ED. If you find anything really bad please call me I will PM you my number, this is going to auction tommorrow and will be a done deal by 2pm eastern.

The truck has 67k miles here is a picture, Thanks for the input guys, I hope she is cherry and not a lemon


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

brownsr4 said:


> My 05 had the turbo overboost and pop the headgaskets. They replaced the turbo and head gaskets under warranty. I had a pretty good relationship with the dealer, so I gave them the ARP bolt kit and they put it back together with them.
> 
> After that I did chip it and modded it pretty hard. Used to see over 30lbs of boost with no issues. So the 05's did have some issues, but they can be fixed. The fixes have been getting cheaper also, because Snap on came out with a tool that allows the head stud kit being done without pulling the motor. Someone on here, I believe got a quote form their "local guy" for like $1200 to do the EGR delete and head stud install. Head stud kit is between $400-$500 depending on the sale you find.
> 
> ...


Jim's right here. Chipping is a no-no without the studs. However, you can have turbo issues that can overboost without your knowledge. Of course a vast majority of owners had no issues whatsoever.
[/quote]

My first stop today was at one of my customers in Ft. Lauderdale Speed and Truck World, they sell alot of the various programers and they confirmed the issue of over chipping/boosting that motor. The owners son had an 06, 6.0 and with a 70 hp boost never had any issues. He said anything over that and you might as well buy the ARP studs along with the programmer.

I will have the VIN shortly and will pass it onto Partsman ED, I appreciate the help there ED. If you find anything really bad please call me I will PM you my number, this is going to auction tommorrow and will be a done deal by 2pm eastern.

The truck has 67k miles here is a picture, Thanks for the input guys, I hope she is cherry and not a lemon
[/quote]
Get a 7.3 and you can't go wrong. My 02 F350 has the 7.3 and I do have a 6 stage TS performance chip hooked up to it. I can boost up to an additional 140hp. I can run it at that level all day long while towing with no problem. However fuel efficiency goes south at that rate. I keep it at 75hp setting and I am getting about 14mpg towing.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

if you want to have a serious talk about 6.0L's, PM me. much is misunderstood. it is a great engine when the quirks are taken are of. the early 03's through the late 04's were plagued with mis-diagnosis and techs that were not up to speed on the problems. they were just throwing parts at the engine and praying (like doing head gaskets when not needed, ARP studs, EGR coolers, etc). the knowledge base in the ownership community right now has all of the major issues with the engine dealt with, so stepping into one now, you can benefit from the vast resources out there. the one thing that has been mentioned on this thread that is correct is that the 6.0L should not be programmed. i strongly advise against it. it does not need it anyhow, but doing it is asking for trouble down the road. i would look for signs with this EX to see if it has been programmed. hopefully it was a grocery getter and kid hauler.

the 7.3 was and is a great engine. but it's time has come and gone. the newest ones out there are getting on 8 years old. they are dirty, that is why the 6.0L came out, due to emissions requirements. i would not buy a 7.3. the 6.0L is the best value in the marketplace.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I'm back on the hunt, the Excursion got pulled from the auction list for tomorrow.







I guess it was not meant to be. I feel good about the 6.0 now though, just need to make sure it lived a stock set up it's whole life.

I saw a 2011 F350 today with the 6.7 she was nice, 60k sticker price though. One can dream.


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

Go to this website and watch the youtube videos. This guy absolutely knows Powerstroke like no other.

http://powerstrokehelp.com/


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We bought our F250 PSD used at Lazydays, it was all ready for the fifth wheel we bought the following year. People trade up from truck/camper to class a all the time, check with RV dealers.


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

rnasah said:


> Go to this website and watch the youtube videos. This guy absolutely knows Powerstroke like no other.
> 
> http://powerstrokehelp.com/


Spot on! I was debating 2 months ago about what to do 7.3 vs 6.0. This guy had a great 6 part video on you tube that explained all the troubles with the 03's and 04's. By 05 the kinks were worked out. It is worth a look to better understand the major components of the 6.0.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

rnasah said:


> Go to this website and watch the youtube videos. This guy absolutely knows Powerstroke like no other.
> 
> http://powerstrokehelp.com/


Can't thank you enough for that link!


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Well it looks like a 6.4L PSD is in my future, stay tuned if the deal goes through next week I will post pics and spec of my new TV.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

rnasah said:


> Go to this website and watch the youtube videos. This guy absolutely knows Powerstroke like no other.
> 
> http://powerstrokehelp.com/


This guys name is Bill Hewitt and he is the Guru of all things PowerStroke. I took my '03 6.0 to him last June and he worked his magic on it. It ran OK before, kinda powerful but nothing to write home about. I was concerned because it was approaching 100K on the odometer and I had read all the stuff about it. Bill keeps a bunch of trashed engines and parts in his shop so he can be very specific about what happens and how to prevent it. I told him I wanted him to "Future Proof" my truck. He worked up a list of recommendations and I did all of them. I think he was surprised but I wanted something special and Bill really delivered. Plus he guarantees his work. Check out Bill's videos on his site and they tell the story.

We are very happy 6.0 PSD Owners and are very glad we bought it.

IM me and I'll give you the breakdown.

Reverie


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Nay..Nay...
Even my die hard Ford friends that have them all say no to the 6.. Studs, Head Gaskets... 
6.4.. short term design... If you plan to keep it and it needs any minor work the cab has to be pulled..
6 hr jobber for that just to get to the motor....Basically, if you buy it you better hope it doesn't break.
Now, the newest motor designed by Ford, NOT Navistar looks very promising. Hopefully it will be a winner for 
them. My buddy priced out a new F350 KR...$71K..YIKES

Like one of the other posters said the 7.3, no rocketship but a great motor!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

heron said:


> Nay..Nay...
> Even my die hard Ford friends that have them all say no to the 6.. Studs, Head Gaskets...
> 6.4.. short term design... If you plan to keep it and it needs any minor work the cab has to be pulled..
> 6 hr jobber for that just to get to the motor....Basically, if you buy it you better hope it doesn't break.
> ...


That is the very reason you do not find used 7.3 with asking price at Blue Book to sit on the lot for long. I did not put my 7.3 on market and yet got two standing offers. One from the neighbor across the street, who traded in his 7.3 for a new 6.0. He regrets it and asks me to let him take the first shot at my 7.3 if I ever want to sell. No, I plan to keep it to 400K miles....


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Well thanks for everyones input, after considering everything one needs to in order to make this decision,, (7.3, nosiey, dirty, only in much older trucks) (6.0, to sum it up a crap shoot I do not want to take).

I have come across a deal on an 08 F350 Dually 6.4L that I cannot pass up. I have not heard anything bad about this engine and the previous owner is a customer of mine and has not had any issues with it. I'm picking it up tomorrow or Tue and will post pics as soon as I get it home.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> Well thanks for everyones input, after considering everything one needs to in order to make this decision,, (7.3, nosiey, dirty, only in much older trucks) (6.0, to sum it up a crap shoot I do not want to take).
> 
> I have come across a deal on an 08 F350 Dually 6.4L that I cannot pass up. I have not heard anything bad about this engine and the previous owner is a customer of mine and has not had any issues with it. I'm picking it up tomorrow or Tue and will post pics as soon as I get it home.


Wow, congrats!!!







Which rear end? Is it the 4.10 or the 4.30???


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Well thanks for everyones input, after considering everything one needs to in order to make this decision,, (7.3, nosiey, dirty, only in much older trucks) (6.0, to sum it up a crap shoot I do not want to take).
> 
> I have come across a deal on an 08 F350 Dually 6.4L that I cannot pass up. I have not heard anything bad about this engine and the previous owner is a customer of mine and has not had any issues with it. I'm picking it up tomorrow or Tue and will post pics as soon as I get it home.


Wow, congrats!!!







Which rear end? Is it the 4.10 or the 4.30???
[/quote]

The 4.10, some how I find myself in a go big or go home situation with my TT and now my TV. I guess that's not a bad thing, I know we will travel more often and much further with the F350 and much safer thanks to all the input from other OB owners.

My delivery day for the truck is now Wed. stand by for picks and details you will be suprised.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> Well thanks for everyones input, after considering everything one needs to in order to make this decision,, (7.3, nosiey, dirty, only in much older trucks) (6.0, to sum it up a crap shoot I do not want to take).
> 
> I have come across a deal on an 08 F350 Dually 6.4L that I cannot pass up. I have not heard anything bad about this engine and the previous owner is a customer of mine and has not had any issues with it. I'm picking it up tomorrow or Tue and will post pics as soon as I get it home.


Wow, congrats!!!







Which rear end? Is it the 4.10 or the 4.30???
[/quote]

The 4.10, some how I find myself in a go big or go home situation with my TT and now my TV. I guess that's not a bad thing, I know we will travel more often and much further with the F350 and much safer thanks to all the input from other OB owners.

My delivery day for the truck is now Wed. stand by for picks and details you will be suprised.
[/quote]
That sounds great. The 4.30 is pretty hard on fuel, and the 4.10 will pull about anything anyway. Can't wait for the picts.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

you're gonna love the difference pulling your nice 312bh with the diesel vs. your tundra. you absolutely will go more and go farther. and pulling power aside, the payload makes it wonderful to load up just about whatever gear you want to bring along with nary a worry.

definitely find out what job build your '08 is, and scratch around dieselstop.com's 6.4L boards. early build '08's can have / had radiator issues. there was a recall for a venturi T block off that fixed much of it, but there still can be some issues. i am not anywhere near as up to speed on the 6.4L as the 6.0L, so i can't help you too much, other than point you to who can. there is alot of experience on that board.

can't wait to see the photos and hear about for first pulling report.

paul


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, make sure any recall was done. Also, if it is a Job 1 your can upgrade to the Job 3 air dam (plastic part that bolts to the bottom of the front bumper. The Job 3 dam is about triple the size and improved fuel economy. I think they run ~$100 and bolt up easily.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats, be sure to post pics! Sounds good!

Carey


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I posted info and pics on my post 312BH hitch set up questions, here are the pics. It's dirty in the pics so I will post many more once it's all waxed up and hooked up the TT. I'm heading to the 6.4L link now.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

very nice and the best of luck. Likin the 22.5's the best


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> Well thanks for everyones input, after considering everything one needs to in order to make this decision,, (7.3, nosiey, dirty, only in much older trucks) (6.0, to sum it up a crap shoot I do not want to take).
> 
> I have come across a deal on an 08 F350 Dually 6.4L that I cannot pass up. I have not heard anything bad about this engine and the previous owner is a customer of mine and has not had any issues with it. I'm picking it up tomorrow or Tue and will post pics as soon as I get it home.


Wow, congrats!!!







Which rear end? Is it the 4.10 or the 4.30???
[/quote]

The 4.10, some how I find myself in a go big or go home situation with my TT and now my TV. I guess that's not a bad thing, I know we will travel more often and much further with the F350 and much safer thanks to all the input from other OB owners.

My delivery day for the truck is now Wed. stand by for picks and details you will be suprised.
[/quote]

Rear end turned out to be the 4.30, MPG is not my friend, going to detune the SCT programmer to see if I can get above 12 MPG, Also going to look into the JOB 3 air dam Nathan mentioned. Next would be DPF delete which the previous owner had and was getting mid 14 MPG.


----------

